# needing NFC tabs tutorial



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

I've been searching for a good video or info on programming nfc tabs. 
A. When we get the sgs3 will nfc programming app show up in Google Play? 
B. When you buy the Samsung Tec tiles, will it include programing apps? 
Or C. Will sgs3 come preloaded? 
Are the Tec tiles the same as any other nfc tabs? 
Which is better?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A) you don't need their app to mess with nfc tags. There are plenty out there if you look around a bit.








dunno, but goes back to number 1 and that nfc tags are nfc tags no matter if samsung decides to rebrand them (leading to confusion) or not.

C) see B



> Are the Tec tiles the same as any other nfc tabs?


Yes. You can buy them for a dollar or less depending on where you look. There's been a few decent threads on NFC stuff in the Galaxy Nexus forum. Don't have a link offhand, but I am sure you can find them fairly easy as they were recent.



> Which is better?


Neither.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

iclickjohn said:


> I've been searching for a good video or info on programming nfc tabs.
> A. When we get the sgs3 will nfc programming app show up in Google Play?
> B. When you buy the Samsung Tec tiles, will it include programing apps?
> Or C. Will sgs3 come preloaded?
> ...


There is a quick video tutorial over at xda, its part of their this week in development video series (or something like that) go to the xda main page and should be one of the videos posted there and should be links to the others in that thread. Think it was done by dev AdamOutler

Edit: its actually Pro Tips series, and its tip 6


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

00negative said:


> There is a quick video tutorial over at xda, its part of their this week in development video series (or something like that) go to the xda main page and should be one of the videos posted there and should be links to the others in that thread. Think it was done by dev AdamOutler
> 
> Edit: its actually Pro Tips series, and its tip 6


Yeah, I saw that and it was the reason I asked the question. It was more a "showcase" rather than a resource and how-to. I've ordered my tectiles and I am assuming it will be a no brainer. There was some development as well that would allow scanning with the phone turned completely off and another version that would scan once the phone has been unlocked. That makes a lot of sense to make it really convenient. I don't know why there isn't more discussion on this as I feel it is such an amazing tool. I have a photography business and I will have a tile at the front desk that my clients can touch their phone and they will automatically friend my business. Also another idea I had was to have a tile somewhere in my car and when the phone is placed next to it it will automatically go into navigation mode to my home address.
I think it would be cool to have a thread of NFC applications to post here. Perhaps after I get mine and play around, I will start one.


----------

